# Newbie to the site with our 1st Pop Up



## scootin_z (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We just found the site after picking up our first pop up this last Saturday. The wife and I started doing some camping again (tent) and really enjoyed it. We decided to go for the Pop Up to have a little more comfort. Long story short and after looking at pop up local here for about 2 weeks, we ran into what I thought was a screaming deal yesterday. We bought a 2001 Viking 2480ST with a 1 year old dealer installed AC unit. The camper is absolutely mint in and out and this guy had it PACKED with extras like a coffee pot, toaster, micro wave, dishes, utensils, first aid kit, 2 fire extinguishers, 3 spares, brand new tires, brand new porta pottie, and cabellas shower stall, brand new Gizmo's for each end, hoses, electric cords, adapters, water regulator, tiki lights, storage bins, drawer organizer and even a rake...lol There is so much I don't even know whats in it. I do know the screen room and stove are both new and never even used. The front storage is packed and so is the storage in the camper. The guy was super cool and went over every single thing on it. We were there almost 5 hours. We had one more we really wanted to look at but there was no way I could pass up this deal. They came down $700 and I just could not pass up the deal. He even threw in a like new breathable cover that he kept on it even though it was in his garage. I think after everything we looked at this was a smoking deal. So I spend all day yesterday cleaning it up and going over everything in it. There is everything ever needed and then some. Even 5 different sets of nice cheesy lights to hang...lol
Overall I'm really please with the unit and everything seems to work really well.

Any tips are appreciated as this is our first pop up. Everything seems pretty straight forward. I have messed with all the systems on it, have all the original paperwork and read thru all that etc. My first set up took me 45 minutes so not too bad. I'm sure I'll speed that up.

Looking forward to browsing around here and hopefully giving back to the site one day. :10220:

Here are a few pics:


----------

